# Do scorps hibernate?



## The Juice (Feb 18, 2004)

I saw and was told that there are scorps native to kansas. Kansas get very cold in the winter and can have heavy snow fall. and temps can fall below zero. So do the scorps hibernate to survive the winter? just curious


----------



## xanderTluv (Feb 18, 2004)

Im quite new to scorpions, but I was reading on one I aquired! Here is the link  <<<<LINK>>>> 

hope this helps!


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 19, 2004)

i dont think thats its "true" hibernation, if you keep them hot, i dont think that they will hibernate


----------



## skinheaddave (Feb 19, 2004)

Hibernation is not the right word.  Estivation is often probably more appropriate in most cases, as lack of water is generally considered a more important factor than cold.  Regardless, some will definitely do this.  Some may be disuaded from doing this through environmental manipulation, but others seem quite stubborn on the point.  Hadrurus sp. have been known to do this for a couple months -- presumably a fallback to their days in the wild.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Feb 20, 2004)

*I read somewhere*

that some species of scorps can be frozen in a block of ice, then thawed, and they actually survive.

Peace


----------



## Professor T (Feb 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtyduck _
> *I saw and was told that there are scorps native to kansas. Kansas get very cold in the winter and can have heavy snow fall. and temps can fall below zero. So do the scorps hibernate to survive the winter? just curious *


I know bark scorpions may be found in large aggregations, especially during their winter hibernation. I bet scorpions in Kansas also hibernate, but not in large aggregations.

Some scorpion species also estivate, as pointed out. This is sometimes refered to as "summer hibernation", but it is a dry inactive period. In Kansas, as you know, summertime is the dry season. In Florida, winter is the dry season.


----------



## The Juice (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah I heard that too. I think it was an emperor. I was also told they took a emperor and put it in an oven at 400 degrees and it survived? I don't know if this is true because I didn't see the show it was on.


----------



## Longbord1 (Feb 20, 2004)

isn't this all called suspended animation?? i know the weta can dpo this. and im sure a Scorp can too after all they are amazing creatures


----------



## skinheaddave (Feb 20, 2004)

Some creatures can definitely survive freezing, though the way they are frozen and thawed is of importance.  Polis (1990) indicates that some species can be supercooled below freezing for periods of a couple weeks and then brought back.

As for the heating, that is nonsense.  Proteins denature in the 40 degree range, not the 200 degree range (400F = 205C). 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## The Juice (Feb 20, 2004)

Maybe the guy who told me that had the temp mixed up?


----------



## redhourglass (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Do scorps hibernate?*

Greetings,

Diapause comes to mind...an alternate term to consider.

Sinc. Chad



> _Originally posted by Professor T _
> *I know bark scorpions may be found in large aggregations, especially during their winter hibernation. I bet scorpions in Kansas also hibernate, but not in large aggregations.
> 
> Some scorpion species also estivate, as pointed out. This is sometimes refered to as "summer hibernation", but it is a dry inactive period. In Kansas, as you know, summertime is the dry season. In Florida, winter is the dry season. *


----------



## Kevo (Feb 21, 2004)

Another word is brumation used in the herp world. Where a reptile will go into a long period of inactivity useually seasonal and depending on the prey habits.


----------



## Diao (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: Do scorps hibernate?*



> _Originally posted by Professor T _
> *In Kansas, as you know, summertime is the dry season. In Florida, winter is the dry season. *


Actually, Kansas gets so humid in the summer, it can make you sick.  Weeks of having 100+ degrees with 100% humidity, it's killer.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 22, 2004)

My Hairy has been underground for months still seems quite happy buried underground.

I saw a program on scorps where they took a desert sp. froze it in a solid block of ice then left it out on a rock in the blazing sun after the ice melted it just walked off.


----------



## Professor T (Feb 23, 2004)

*Olathe isn't humid *



> _Originally posted by Diao _
> *Actually, Kansas gets so humid in the summer, it can make you sick.  Weeks of having 100+ degrees with 100% humidity, it's killer. *


I lived in Wichita and although it did get well over 100 degrees, and Kansans complained about the humidity, it was usually drier than it was humid. Granted it was not as dry as Arizona, but it was closer to that than Florida. Florida gets 94 in the summer and it feels like 100. Kansas gets 112 and feels like 112. I was in the Mojave Desert last summer, and at noon it felt like Kansas. 

By KC its more humid than Wichita, but still nothing like the SE. When Kansans get 50% humidity, they think its 100% because they're just east of the desert (western Kansas aka short grass prairie).


----------

